
Lack of courage: How Apple still sucks up to carriers - adamcarson
https://medium.com/@dannysullivan/lack-of-courage-how-apple-still-sucks-up-to-carriers-a-preorder-fail-story-c6fa79c48734#.krwtrb8vw
======
PaulHoule
What I hate is that my Android tablet claims to have "NO CARRIER". Like my
device and my life is meaningless because I decided to own a house and a car
instead of a cell phone plane.

